# battery buzz



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

Hi all,
Just had our first 4 nights away in the 786f and I think we may have a problem with the battery charger, all snuggled down to sleep and missus say's,"I can hear a buzzing noise", so we get up and start investigating, now I suffer slightly from Tinitus so this " buzzing" was'nt obvious to me, we turned things on and off as you do but could'nt identify the source so I removed the hook up and it stopped.Lifted fixed bed up, hooked up again and there it was again.Turns out to be the buzzing is coming from the charger unit.I checked the casing screws and there all tight but pressing the casing diminished the buzz.The M/H is under warranty and is booked in for investigation but what concerns me is that this buzzing is normal in which case I'me going to have a problem with "bat ears" as the missus is affectionately known.
Question: Anyone else suffer from this charger under bed problem or hopefully is this a charger fault.?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

If the noise is a hum from a charger's eddy currents in its toroids/ laminations, then this can be intrinsic to the charger. If it is due to this hum resonating its box or fittings, then it is fixable by isolating/fixing the resonance.

Whether a dealer would do something under warranty depends on how noisy it is. Sometimes one just needs time to get used to a noise and then the brain filters it out. Like the wife's nagging.

Dave


----------



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

Thanks Dave, having had my ear stuck on it for half an hour it does change pitch which is what you are suggesting I think, electrics is definately not my forte, I did suggest SWMBO kip on the roof, strapped in with bungee ties but she was'nt impressed. 8O .Not sure it is something the brain will get used to however,had motorhomes a few years back and never encountered this one., just puzzles me.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

When you know that the leisure batteries are fully charged or near fully charged then the charger could be switched off during the time you wish to sleep... a pain having to do that and remembering to switch it back on may need a ribbon tying around something :lol: ...but much better than a disturbed night. Many chargers have a cooling fan that rumbles when the charger is warm and the folks I have met with one of these type usually switch the charger off at night.

mike


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Manufacturers and converters often put chargers and other electrical equipment under the bed for ease of installation and cooling.

We constantly had problems like this with American RV and the 240v to 110v transformers. US chargers usually buzz on the UKs 50 cps. So I often had to buy a UK charger to top up the batteries and disconnect the US ones.

Or move the charger.

Ray.


----------

